# Webster, Mass. Area?



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello New Englanders! I will need to be in the Webster, MA area during the weekend of July 31, and was looking for a place to stay. My wife is participating in a triathalon that weekend.

We have narrowed our search down to Lake Manchaug Camping, and Sutton Falls Camping area. Does anybody have any experience with either of these two facilities, or know of another in the Webster area that I didn't mention that they would recommend?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Tim,
I have had no experience whatsoever with camping in that area, it's too close to home. I have a cousin who lives in Manchaug. I will ask him if he knows anything about those campgrounds when I see him this weekend. You realize, of course, you will have to come visit us while you're in the area! It's the law!

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We will be up there with another family, but will make every attempt to stop in and see you. The husband in the other family is on the job in Eastchester, NY so I'm sure we can find something to talk about.

Tim


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Tim:

We live in the town adjacent to Webster, and so have no real experience camping so close to home. My observation, just from driving past Manchaug and Sutton Falls, is that they tend to cater to seasonals. Indian Ranch , which is right on Webster Lake, I think still offers camping- they also host some pretty well known country music concerts in the summer. At the opposite extreme is the Army Corp of Engineers campground at West Thompson Dam just over the state line in Thompson, CT which is nice and quiet, but offers no hook-ups. There are others around, but none I'm really familiar with. One to certainly avoid is the Webster KOA as I have heard nothing good and lots bad about the place. Do you need full hook-ups? Let me know your preferences, and I'll ask around.

Sally


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The wife prefers full hookups, and I imagine would look forward to a long shower after competing in the triathalon. I haven't called anyone yet, but both of the parks that I mentioned have a daily rate, but I did get the impression that the majority are seasonals. As long as it is not a shanty town, that is not an issue.

Any info you could get would be appreciated. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Tim:

We just got back from the Springfield Camping Show (at the Big E), and I picked up some brochures for Sutton Falls Camping Area and Lake Manchaug Camping. Of the 2, Sutton Falls looks nicer. A third campground in the area, King's, is apparently being sold for lakefront development. To be honest, I had not heard great things about them anyway.

Send me a private e-mail if you want me to put the brochures in the mail to you. Are you going to the Northeast Outbacker's Rally this Spring?? We're looking forward to it.

Sally


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sally,

I think we were pretty much decided on the Lake Manchaug facility, as it is closer to where we need to be. One of the other MA. Outbackers knows the owner, or someone who knows the owners, and said it is a nice place. It will only be for a long weekend. Thanks for the offer to mail the brochures, but I imagine the web pages have the same info, and most likely same photo's, and I've looked at both of those.

How was the show. I wanted to attend, but the warm weather, and golf courses of Hilton Head Island, SC were much more attractive.

Tim


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

The show was great, as usual. We go every year, not so much with the idea of upgrading, but to get ideas for future mods. We carry pencils and paper and make lots of notes as we browse. This year we saw folding shelves in some of the Outback look-a-likes. The shelves were over the dinette and sofa in the 21rs model, and folded up flat against the walls when the queen bed slid in. When ours comes out of storage, we may think about putting something similar together. Extra places to stow books and other loose stuff are always in short supply!

Hope you enjoyed the warm weather in SC, and that you haven't put your snow shovel in storage yet. It looks like we're going to get dumped on again tonight!

Sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sally,
What do you do with the stuff on the shelves when you bring in the slide? Is it just conveinience storage while set up? I guess that would be OK, clutter becomes an issue.

Hmmm... worthy of some more thought.

BBB


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

You'd have to take the stuff down when you bring in the slide, but I thought it would be a convenient spot to put paperbacks (we tend to read a lot at night when we camp), and maybe movies, etc... We noticed a lot of the Outback look-a-likes (like the K-Z) came with this option. I'm not sure how this will work in the Outback though. Until it comes out of storage, we won't be able to measure and see how much space is above the windows. Might end up being a really small shelf!

Sally


----------

